# honda civic starter



## Karin Phifer (Jul 11, 2018)

We have a 8 months old baby,a little princess.
It's time to get a more family-friendly vehicle. 
We are considering a honda element.
My friend said honda civic starter is not good and need to be replaced frequently.
How often do starters need to be replaced? How much is a new stater for a honda civic? 
What do you think in terms of convenience, safety,ect for a family of three people ? 
Thank you


----------



## Shawn Reed (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi, I am new here.
I don't know much about cars but my husband told me aftermarket auto parts are much cheaper.
He usually buys online then do it himself.
What he purchased most stores are Buyautoparts and Hex Auto Parts.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

honda bonnet have design problems, we prefer german cars


----------

